# Help ID Please



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what plant this is? And should i cut them and place those outstretched roots into the substrate?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like Ludwigia repens. The roots will be fine just dangling in the air, they are called aerial roots and are quite common with stem plants.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, what Yoink said. I agree about the aerial roots. Ludwigia repens is particularly bad with this. I usually trim them off before replanting but they're pretty hard to keep up with. If you want to see something impressive, wait a couple of weeks and uproot the entire plant. You'll be impressed at the mass of the root structure.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

would it be a bad idea to put the aerial roots under the substrate?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

depends on what you want to do with the plant. if you put something to hold the plant down on the substrate, it will eventually take hold on the substrate. 

but if you want to propagate the plant, let it grow. when it grows horizontally below just the surface of the water, it will grow plantlets at almost every node. after a while you ll have a lot of individual plants to work with =)


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It looks to me like the "broad leaf" form of L. repens. For some reason this grows a little slower for me than the narrow leaf, the more common form. This is the stuff that grows in my back yard btw.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It could be Ludwigia palustris. The leaves are more circular than repens.


----------

